# SiamOnline Thailand Info > Bangkok & Umgebung > Hotels & Gastronomie >  Bangkok- die Stadt, die niemals schläft

## Phuket1

Hey Leute :Blinzeln:  
Ich bin absoluter Thailandfan. War bisher nur einmal da,aber möchte unbedingt nochmal dorthin fliegen und das dann für einen längeren Zeitraum. Als ich damals dort war, konnte ich mir einen groben Überblick über Bangkok verschaffen. War dort aber nur eine Woche und bin dann weiter nach Kao Lak geflogen. Für meinen nächsten Urlaub würde ich mich über Tipps für Orte,die ich unbedingt gesehen haben muss, freuen! :Blinzeln:

----------


## schiene

Zuerst einmal herzl. willkommen im Forum.
Thailand ist gross und bietet für jeden Geschmack etwas.
Action,Ruhe,Kultur oder einen bunten Mix aus allem.
Was interessiert dich besonders.

----------

